# Correccion de factor de potencia tubos fluorecentes



## OPMOTOR (May 13, 2011)

Estimados amigos del foro , tengo la siguiente pregunta, 

Tengo tres circuitos los cuales son de 
C1: 408 tubos fluorecentes de 36 w 
C2: 96 tubos fluorecentes de 36w
C3: 144 tubos fluorecentes de 36w

Quiero realizar la correccion del factor de potencia de cada uno de los circuitos, los circuitos son VFn : 220 Vac , 50HZ, la pregunta es la correccion del factor de potencia la hago para cada fase ?

Es decir la corrijo para cada circuito independiente mente?, conecto un capacitor en paralelo a la carga  de cada circuito. o hago una compensacion en triangulo?

lo que pasa es que vi en libros que dice que la mejor forma de corregir el factor el colocar condensadores en triangulo paralelo a la carga, pero esto creo que es para cuando yo hago una correccion de toda una carga trifasica....!!!!

Como yo aca lo que quiero es corregir de cada uno de los circuitos, entonces tendria que solo corregir para cada circuito en la fase que esta verdad!!!, es decir pongo el condensador Fase - Neutro.

Tienen alguna formula que me permita calcular que condensador poner en base a cuantos tubos fluorecentes tengo!!!..

Gracias por su ayuda..


----------



## betodj (May 14, 2011)

Supongo que no estas hablando de balastros electronicos (ya tienen corregido el factor de potencia = alta eficiencia y ahorro)).

Yo he trabajado en la instalacion de similar cantidad de lamparas y nunca nos pidieron corregir el FP en el alumbrado.

En fin, Debes calcular la potencia reactiva (Qc) que compensara el banco de capacitores. Luego con el voltaje de alimentacion (Vn), la frecuencia y Qc, sustituyes en la formula enexa y encontraras la capacitancia total. (regularmente se usa un arreglo (banco) de capacitores.

Para la instalacion para el control del banco de capacitores suelen utilizarse contactores y resistencias de descarga dentro de un gabinete. (normas de seguridad).

Hay varios metodos para el calculo de la potencia reactiva (triangulo de potencias, FP=cos  ver enexo. (Nota: Estamos de hablando de potencias totales KVar para tal cantidad de lamparas, en tu caso potencia total  por circuito).

Un saludo... 


ver el cuadernillo # 8 del sig. enlace:http://www.abb.es/product/ap/seitp329/e2aba33f22bc16e7c125746b0031b0bc.aspx?country=ES

http://www.lumisistemas.com/default.asp?Lang=ES&pagina=Soporte&L1=Soporte&L2=Tutoriales

http://ebookbrowse.com/4-1657-capacitores-para-correccion-de-factor-de-potencia-pdf-d55057293


PD. Creo que tu circuito C1 esta  sobrecargado.


----------



## pandacba (May 14, 2011)

OPMOTOR dijo:


> Estimados amigos del foro , tengo la siguiente pregunta,
> 
> Tengo tres circuitos los cuales son de
> C1: 408 tubos fluorecentes de 36 w
> ...



Opto, ya tenes todo el material? si es asi otra vez un grave error en tu empresa, comprrar las cosas y luego averiguar como hacer las cosas, cuando debe ser al reves.

Cuando se ponen grades cantidades de tubos fluorescentes se compran los plafones que vienen armados y con el capacitor incorporado para la corrección del factor de potencia, con lo cual no hace falta colocar nada.........

Si en tu caso ya estan y no lo tienen te queda la opicón de comprar el capacitor individual y sino hacer lo siguiente.....

Como esta gran cantidad de tubos son monofásicos, no deben conectarse todos a una sola fase si no no hay llave que aguante!!!! deben dividirse en tres y colocarse cada grupo a cada fase, y entonces alli poder colocar en cada fase el capacitor para corregir el factor de potencia de los grupos de tubos, que en este caso seria la suma de los valores individuales que necesitaria cada uno


----------



## OPMOTOR (May 17, 2011)

Ok amigos les informare como me va...., pero gracias por su constante ayuda y recomendaciones que suman mi conocimiento.


----------

